# Oriental Fire Bellied Toad: Noise level?



## Dagda (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi, I'm looking into getting a frog/toad and the oriental fire bellied toad is looking like a good decision at the moment. However I have one reservation and that is the thing is going to be living in my room and I'm aware that they do (males especially) make some noise from time to time.

So how often will they be 'barking'? and how loud does it get? Will it be a nice calming background noise or are they going to keep me up at night waiting for them to shut up 

Sorry to have to ask this here but I wasn't able to find anyone discussing actually how loud they get elsewhere.

Thanks.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Its not very loud at all. I don't think that any frog/toad croaking is a problem really.


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

It is quite a nice background noise, but they can 'boop boop boop' anytime the mood takes them, day or night, and it will also depend on how many males you get. The more males you have, the bigger the chance of being serenaded! 
Then, of course, is the release call..... just as you're getting used to 'boop boop boop' one male will grab another and you get the trill of the release call, I don't really know how to describe it!
Like any noise, though, I think you do eventually get used to it and don't notice it so much. 

They are great, though - get some!!!


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

I think its a lovely sound, mine are set up in my bedroom, the calls are cute but not intrusive and i love listening to them


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree with the above statements. Even when mine are breeding you can barely hear them, they are in a large glass tank. When they were housed in a plastic tank tempoarily i heard them a little more but they certainly could not be considered noisy. A great little starter and very easy to breed, in fact if you dont want a contant supply of tadpoles make sure you gat same sex groups. :lol2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

males will call but the sound is not loud of long enough to cause a problem. there is more chance of you being kept awake by a cricket to be honest

the more males you have the higher chance of there being calling especially if the come into a condition were they are inclined to breed.


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

its like my smoke alarm, every now and then (like 30min) it beeps to let you know its working...stupid design i know it should be the other way round lol, but ive got used to it and i dont even notice it.

when i have friends round they always moan that it annoys them but after a few hours they dont notice it either


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

haunted-havoc said:


> its like my smoke alarm, every now and then (like 30min) it beeps to let you know its working...stupid design i know it should be the other way round lol, but ive got used to it and i dont even notice it.
> 
> when i have friends round they always moan that it annoys them but after a few hours they dont notice it either


 
Have you checked the battery?? That doesn't sound right to me!! In fact I'd be inclined to rip it off the ceiling, chuck it in the bin and get a new one!!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Pipkin28 said:


> Have you checked the battery?? That doesn't sound right to me!! In fact I'd be inclined to rip it off the ceiling, chuck it in the bin and get a new one!!


mine actually beeps every 30mins to an hr if it's low on batteries.:lol2:


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

our FBTs are fairly vocal!! some evenings they will bark for an hour straight!! you do get used to it tho, they are in our living room and are not even close to disruptively noisy, and mixed in with the RETFs, peacocks and darts, you get a feeling some days that your in a rainforest, especially when the crickets chirp up aswell!! :lol2: annoys the hell outa my mum when she's babysitting, but i love it :flrt:

EDIT: sorry for all the commas...


----------

